# French Aire Horodateurs Not Accepting UK Credit Cards



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Just back from our first trip to France. We found that none of the parking-fee horodateurs in the aires we visited would accept any of our credit cards.
At the first, a large crowd of french motorhomers gathered round to watch the entertainment as we attempted to use the machine. Each man stepped forward in turn with ideas but then defeated, his wife chipped in before eventually giving way to the next person to step forward and push some buttons.
At another there was a notice stating that if the machine rejected your card then in the morning please drive to ... to pay. In the morning we had only 45 mins to get to the ferry so didn't.
We put explanitory notes in our windscreen but were never checked.
On one hand it was a pleasant surprise to get free overnights; but on the other it was not possible to use the facilities.
On a forum someone suggested asking a french camper to use their card and then pay them in cash. But we never once saw any of the french putting a card in the machines and suspected that the reason we attacted curious onlookers was because they wanted to see what happens when someone pays!
The french aires are a marvellous system and we felt guilty about not paying to support them.
What would you have done?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DavyS said:


> What would you have done?


Much the same as you did in the circumstances. Once home however I'd e-mail the various Maire of the villages concerned and tell them what happened. I'd offer to pay if necessary but mainly point out that they need to get someone in to sort the machines.

Like you we think aires are great amenities and would hate to see them go because they were not bringing in any revenue, either by accident or intent.

G


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I remember ages ago someone else bringing this up and if I remember rightly (please correct me if I'm wrong) that it was down to them having VISA cards and not Maestro...

if you had Maestro they would work.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Several years ago this may have been true in France (especially the VISA bit) but we now always use a VISA card and haven't had problems using these machines in the recent past that I can recall. You'll always get the odd one that plays up occasionally but in general it really isn't a problem these days.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Infact you've just reminded me

The new machines (say like what is at Gravelines Aire) will take VISA as I used my Visa card there this year

however the older machines would only take Maestro.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very few machines no longer accept UK cards, the incidence used to be quite high with some cards but others always worked (and it was not a VISA v. MAESTRO conflict).

Some aires require you to insert the card to open a barrier, but there is usually a way around it if you visit the local tourist office or Marie to check.........

I would seriously think about having an alternative card with you if possible - even Debit Cards usually function without any problem.

The cost of the aires is borne by the local community through their local taxes - hence the type of notice that is often encountered which is below.

The notice loosely translates as;

*"The commune of Salle Sur l'Hers offers you this place to stop free of any charge. In return we encourage you to use the local commercial facilities."*

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> - hence the type of notice that is often encountered which is below.


Not sure about "often" ! We use aires a lot and I've never seen a similar notice before ( and my French is pretty good so I would understand it). We always make a point of making use of local shops and cafes though and saying that we are staying on the aire when we do so.

It looks from the OPs original post that the French themselves are not paying their share either which is a bit low.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have seen similar notices on 3 out of 6 we used in the past 3 weeks ........

Perhaps a new fashion spreading, the first similar one that we encountered last year was at Castelsarrassin - in the new aire there - although it also has a barrier where you have to pay by plastic card and are given a ticket with a number that you type in to gain entrance or get out within the 24 hour period Ian not a second more.....)

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We use aires extensively in France but don't usually have any card problems.

One exception was on one of the aires at Anglet last year, it wouldn't accept my Clarity card but strangely accepted my Caxton card no problem (both Visa).

Pete


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*French Aires*

Hi DavyS

A silly question.

Were your aires free from 1st October and the French were hoping it would take money from you.

Would explain why you never saw them use a card.

Doug

Sorry conldn't resist asking.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

From OP:
We tried both credit (VISA) and debit (First Direct) cards - neither worked despite working OK at petrol stations.
Maybe we were just unlucky but I dont think so cos of the sign directing you what to do if your card wasnt accepted.


----------



## Seannachie (Apr 8, 2013)

Grizzly said:


> It looks from the OPs original post that the French themselves are not paying their share either which is a bit low.
> 
> G


From my extensive experience of France and, in particular, the the French, I don't think that the majority of the French people see doing authority out of its due as a 'bit low' but rather as 'putting one over', or getting even against what they see as the privileged classes.

The fact of the matter is that, in France, even more so than the UK, those who are 'connected' enjoy benefits that the ordinary hoi-polloi can only dream of. It is variously called ' le systeme D' or having 'le bras longue', but essentially it means that those with connections can enjoy benefits that can only be dreamed of by the average French working-stiff, like being selected for accelerated promotion, not having to abide by planning laws, escaping prosecution, or otherwise being allowed to do things that are denied to the majority.

It's easy for we Brits to condemn the French when we see them take advantage of their own institutions, laws or authoritarian expectations, but one has to remember that the French consider it an expression of their individuality to do so - conveniently ignoring the fact that they, as a nation, are themselves as hidebound as any of us in their public practices and accepted social mores.

Nevertheless, I always make a point when using aires provided by a commune to investigate the place, to greet the locals and spend money in the local small shops whilst making the point of telling everyone how grateful I am that their commune is so welcoming to visitors from 'Grande Bretagne'.

;-)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Seannachie said:


> It's easy for we Brits to condemn the French when we see them take advantage of their own institutions, laws or authoritarian expectations, but one has to remember that the French consider it an expression of their individuality to do so - conveniently ignoring the fact that they, as a nation, are themselves as hidebound as any of us in their public practices and accepted social mores.


I could accept your understanding of the mores of-some- French motorhomers "taking advantage of their own institutions, laws or authoritarian expectations" except that, when they refuse to pay for an overnight stop at an aire, this is a theft against the community who provide the aire through their local taxes. They are not defrauding the state but members of a community similar to the one they might well live in.

You can't dress it up and really can't defend it. 
G


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We visited the aire at Salins les Bains where you need to pay by card to open the exit barrier. Tried four different cards, two Visa and two Mastercard and none worked. In the end I had to find a friendly French camping car owner who paid with his card and I gave him the cash. 

This seems likely to become more common. To be honest with you I blame the banks and their inability to work together rather than France or the French.  

Sandy


----------



## taffman (Jun 15, 2008)

In trying to be honest you can be faced with another problem in that the tickets accoding to the notice boards are non transferable. 

So by the French guy buying one for you he and you are breaking the rules.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bloody stupid not being able to use cash.

cabby


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Using cards in France*

Following on from this topic we have noticed that when we use our card in the motorway peage booth there is no requirement to put in a pin.The payment is taken, receipt given and barrier opened.

I presume this is to speed things up but I thought the pin number was all about security.............anyone else experienced this ???

Actually I think there is a problem with the card that just doesn't like being out of UK


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Bloody stupid not being able to use cash.
> 
> cabby


Might this be because they've had cash-accepting machines broken into ?
I'd rather credit cards than have to trek up the road to the Marie or tourist office.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As to cards not like leaving the safety of the UK, well some cards of the new variety have this tap facility the saves having to put the card into a machine even, but you can put a limit on that system of course.

cash in machines, agree G, but we have not seen a vandalised one yet that takes cash, only referring to France though.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> cash in machines, agree G, but we have not seen a vandalised one yet that takes cash, only referring to France though.
> 
> cabby


Ah ! but we _might_ have it vandalised...

I can't count the number of French supermarkets where I've had arguments with the Customer Services department because they have barriered off the entrance and motorhomes can't get in.

CS "It's to keep the travelers out.

Me " Do you have problems with travelers camping in supermarket car parks ? I've never seen any.

CS " No, we have no problems _ but we might have _

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Bloody stupid not being able to use cash.
> 
> cabby


Not really since if cash is accepted, the machine has to be emptied on a frequent basis to avoid potential damage and theft, even if it is emptied twice daily, the local toe-rag may still try to break in and remove the €5 inside it - even though when he actually gets in there is nothing at all, but the costly damage has still been done, has to be corrected and that delays others from using it.....

If cards only are accepted it reduces the possibility of people "of no fixed abode" using the facilities since in France in order to get a bank account an address is required - it can be overseas but it is still required and obtaining a card takes a considerable effort and time.....

"No fixed abode" = no card available = end of potential problem

So the reasons for card only machines are clear and of course, the local commune wants to keep the costs as low as possible while still bringing in some payment for at least part of the year (some are May to October payment only).

A lot of bornes (water/EHU etc.) are operated by a €2 coin - which drops deep into the machine and is difficult to access even with the sides taken off - so to gain entry by breaking and entry is akin to breaking into a low security steel safe..... not easy and requires considerable effort for potentially a very small reward.

I hope that makes sense - it does to the average French Mairie who has to want to install such facilities.

Dave


----------



## Seannachie (Apr 8, 2013)

> I could accept your understanding of the mores of-some- French motorhomers "taking advantage of their own institutions, laws or authoritarian expectations" except that, when they refuse to pay for an overnight stop at an aire, this is a theft against the community who provide the aire through their local taxes. They are not defrauding the state but members of a community similar to the one they might well live in.
> 
> You can't dress it up and really can't defend it.
> G


I was neither dressing it up, as you put it, nor defending it., merely explaining how the French justify it when asked. I think that it is reprehensible practice and that there is no justification for it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Seannachie said:


> > I could accept your understanding of the mores of-some- French motorhomers "taking advantage of their own institutions, laws or authoritarian expectations" except that, when they refuse to pay for an overnight stop at an aire, this is a theft against the community who provide the aire through their local taxes. They are not defrauding the state but members of a community similar to the one they might well live in.
> >
> > You can't dress it up and really can't defend it.
> > G
> ...


Sorry Sean, I wasn't referring to you specifically but using "you" generically. It was not meant to give offence and I apologise unreservedly.

G


----------



## Seannachie (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Grizzly,

Graceful apology accepted with thanks. 

All the best, mate.

Seannachie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Using cards in France*



Webby1 said:


> .... our card in the motorway peage booth ...The payment is taken, receipt given and barrier opened.
> 
> I presume this is to speed things up but I thought the pin number was all about security.............anyone else experienced this ???


that is our experience but ONLY at the booths on peages, we have never encountered this elsewhere....

I presume that if you tried to dispute the charge saying "I wasn't there, it wasn't me!" the video would show the registration number and the driver (or possibly the front seat passenger if the vehicle is RHD :lol: )

all of the booths are under total video surveillance from several points and I suspect they are all linked to the payment system as regards time etc......

Dave


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*visa payment on statement*

when the small charge is taken from your card do you get an extra charge say"card fee/currency charge" placed on your statement as if you had withdrawn currency or is it a simple one off payment.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We stopped at two aires recently which had horodateur machines. One at Soubise which accepted my UK Credit Card and one at Gastes which would not take either credit or debit card. I was told by my interested French party that it was 'Carte Bleu' only monsieur. However Gastes does take cash and after emptying pockets etc we managed to scrape together enough cash to pay for one night.

On the subject of avoiding payment it is noticeable the number of (usually) French motorhomers who arrive late and clear off early to avoid paying where payments are collected.

I did have a smug look on my face though at Soubise when someone came round to check who had paid and a number of French citizens were marched to the horodateur. They did not unfortunately catch the cheeky French citizen who came during the day, hooked up to the electric and then left later in the day without paying a cent.

JohnW


----------

